# Thinking of moving to Mac OS X...



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 5, 2016)

I have been a Windows person all my life but I am finding that my use for Windows is diminishing as I no longer game but instead now just consume multimedia or word processing, light Photoshop, editing work, take my laptop to uni etc.

 I find that no Windows 10 Laptop can really fulfill what I want in a laptop other than the Razer Blade Stealth Kaby Lake, however it hasn't even been released in my country.

 My current system is a Hp Omen with an i7, 16GB of ram, GTX860M and 256GB SSD. I do not game so the dedicated graphics won't be missed, the power of the i7 may be missed in video editing, but I hear Final Cut Pro works amazing even on low end hardware do to optimisation. 

I find that when I am doing alot of multitasking my Windows ram usage can get up to 8-9GB. This is usually because I have a lot of chrome tabs open with a few programs running in the background ie skype, word, one note, powerpoint.

I was wondering If i was to purchase the new 2016 MBP would it be worthy to invest in 16GB of ram? I have no idea how optimised Mac OSX is for ram usage so I am unsure if windows ram usage will or will not directly correlate to ram usage on a MBP. I am leaning towards the purchase due to how good it is for multimedia consumption with the new screen, new speakers, amazing battery life and compact size. 

Thanks


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

http://www.apple.com/uk/macbook-pro...pcrid_156064197307_&cid=wwa-uk-kwgo-mac-slid-


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> http://www.apple.com/uk/macbook-pro/?afid=p238|sVP9ErWUC-dc_mtid_20925wi539930_pcrid_156064197307_&cid=wwa-uk-kwgo-mac-slid-



Hi, yes that is what I am looking for. But due to me never owning or really intensively using a computer with Mac OS I don't know how well the optimization is and was wondering is it worth shelling out an extra $329AUD to upgrade to 16GB instead of the base 8.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

I am not a MAC user, i used a MAC once in my entire life and it was used for editing music and music production, it had the best display i had ever seen, it was fast and responsive also, we are talking the years 2006 or so.

MAC's usually look underpowered but their hardware is more than capable and everything works as it should.

As for your uses i think a MAC is better suited, it's more focused on what you want to do.

http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/mac/mac-or-pc-ten-reasons-why-macs-are-better-pcs-2015-3493363/


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2016)

I actually run an old macbook pro 2012. I upgraded it to 16GB of ram and a 500gb SSD. Its what iv used as my work laptop since my desktop was wrecked. I honestly use bootcamp for windows. Traded my old elite book in so I could get code experience with mac. Ifixit did a break down of the new ones.

Proprietary SSD and soldered RAM. Looks like if you want to go new you wanna save up and go all the way.

https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Function+Keys+Late+2016+Teardown/72415

Bit of a shame really, not an Apple fan boy or zealot but there products do serve a purpose. I personally don't like the systems newer than the 2012 models. They all moved to proprietary NVMe drives with non standard pin-outs. Changing it as drastically as the newest model however takes a bit of the appeal away.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2016)

Don't tell me why your leaving. Just leave


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 5, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> I actually run an old macbook pro 2012. I upgraded it to 16GB of ram and a 500gb SSD. Its what iv used as my work laptop since my desktop was wrecked. I honestly use bootcamp for windows. Traded my old elite book in so I could get code experience with mac. Ifixit did a break down of the new ones.
> 
> Proprietary SSD and soldered RAM. Looks like if you want to go new you wanna save up and go all the way.
> 
> ...



Neither am I however the only Windows 10 machines I can find that would be of similar spec would be the microsoft surface book (which is more pricier than the MBP in Australia) or the Razer Blade Stealth Kaby Lake upgrade (which after speaking to Razer support has no idea of the release), or the XPS13 which is going to be of similar price with the 4k Infinity display. In comparison to all these systems the MBP wins in price, specs, battery life, power, screen quality and speaker quality. 

I am not leaving because I want to, leaving because it is the best option for me right now XD. Will still obviously have a windows system at home though .


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2016)

Have used a 2015 MacBook for over a year now. It's definitely a lot more productive and convenient for work and study than the past Windows laptops I've had (Sony Vaio 14, Asus K55A, Dell Inspiron 14 7000). The trackpad is simply easier to use than any Windows laptop's (and even when in Boot Camp, its functionality is noticeably crippled just because it's Windows).

Yes, it's Core M, with a 5Y31. Yes, it's an almost-1440p screen that the GPU sometimes struggles with. Yes, it doesn't have the greatest battery life. Yes, it's only got one USB-C port. But it all comes together as one pretty nifty, lightweight yet solid package for office/work/study, and it's gotten progressively faster and higher performing from Yosemite to El Cap to Sierra (I guess Apple has finally worked out how to get the GPU working without burning up the laptop, which is fanless.

Got a Caldigit USB-C dock for any serious work / hooking up to monitors. With a 3-year service plan, I don't have to worry about anything.

That's the nice thing about Macs. Bite the bullet, pay the premium, buy a 3-year service plan and you don't have to worry about anything anymore. Just use it. With my past Windows laptops, whenever they weren't running into hardware issues, I was dealing with software issues (both proprietary bloat bullshit and WIndows itself, because it's hard to optimise Windows for all the millions of Windows laptops out there compared to OS X).

Note-taking, mobile Internet use and other light tasks. Macbook does the job. Hard work, gaming and photo editing? Desktop time.

Anyone who measures the worthiness of Macs based on their gameworthiness (more than one review tested my MacBook by playing games like LoL on it, contrary to all common sense) is either misguided and needs to enter the desktop PC world, or is mentally handicapped beyond all hope.



Also, it's easy to build a hackintosh with most Gigabyte motherboards, as GB has somehow always been the trusted name for hackintoshes. Something to do with their UEFI. I've always dualbooted OS X and Windows 10, but I can't anymore as Pascal support for the 1070 is not yet present in OS X. But as long as you use an Intel CPU, Gigabyte motherboard, and any recent GCN Radeon GPU (out-of-the-box compatibility due to all recent Macs using Radeon) or Kepler or Maxwell Geforce card (needs drivers, which nvidia provides on website), it's as easy as pie whether you use Tonymac or another site.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a Late '13 MBPr I use as my daily driver. You should look into turning your HP into a hackintosh, see if someone has a tutorial for it. Ive done a few in the past and they can turn out really well and its worth a shot before putting money on a real Apple product.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

If i was only focused on work and minimal play time, i would be using a MAC for it, Windows simply adds more expansion to me, like gaming, multimedia etc.

MAC is far better for work, and i would not be alone in thinking this either.

You also get top grade quality with a MAC unlike the questionable quality of a Windows laptop... though generally the higher in price you go the better they get... usually.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 5, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Have used a 2015 MacBook for over a year now. It's definitely a lot more productive and convenient for work and study than the past Windows laptops I've had (Sony Vaio 14, Asus K55A, Dell Inspiron 14 7000). The trackpad is simply easier to use than any Windows laptop's (and even when in Boot Camp, its functionality is noticeably crippled just because it's Windows).
> 
> Yes, it's Core M, with a 5Y31. Yes, it's an almost-1440p screen that the GPU sometimes struggles with. Yes, it doesn't have the greatest battery life. Yes, it's only got one USB-C port. But it all comes together as one pretty nifty, lightweight yet solid package for office/work/study, and it's gotten progressively faster and higher performing from Yosemite to El Cap to Sierra (I guess Apple has finally worked out how to get the GPU working without burning up the laptop, which is fanless.
> 
> ...



I'd like to keep a laptop platform so hence why I am heading for the MBP instead of building a hackintosh or going for an iMac. 
What's your ram usage like? 





This is mine. I have a few things open as I said. Multi tasking for study and assignments I have lots of word processing programs open aswell as lots of chrome tabs for articles to review, lectures, tutorials etc. All work based. Am i likely to exceed the 8GB stock that comes with the the 2016 rMBP? 





AthlonX2 said:


> I have a Late '13 MBPr I use as my daily driver. You should look into turning your HP into a hackintosh, see if someone has a tutorial for it. Ive done a few in the past and they can turn out really well and its worth a shot before putting money on a real Apple product.



Yes I've read about it with a HP Omen, my only issue is battery life. I can barely get 5 hours via windows usage and not sure if it'll increase with OSX?


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

This is my basically idling normal desktop usage.. it's high for what i am doing.

If i run Sony Vegas which crashes time to time also... i have used up to 7GB of ram and that was editing 4K video.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2016)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I'd like to keep a laptop platform so hence why I am heading for the MBP instead of building a hackintosh or going for an iMac.
> What's your ram usage like?
> 
> This is mine. I have a few things open as I said. Multi tasking for study and assignments I have lots of word processing programs open aswell as lots of chrome tabs for articles to review, lectures, tutorials etc. All work based. Am i likely to exceed the 8GB stock that comes with the the 2016 rMBP?
> ...



I have the much shat-on 12" MacBook, so whatever my performance is like, yours will be better with the MBP (Core M vs Core i5s and i7s). I have 8GB RAM in mine, but I'm afraid it's a little hard to gauge RAM usage in OS X without 3rd party programs. I usually keep a few (less than 10) Chrome tabs open, in addition to a few Word seminars and OneNote all the time. So not as much as you have, but 8GB is plenty for me. YMMV I have 16GB in my desktop and it's waayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much for me to fill up even with GTA V in the background and a ton of tabs and my usual work open.

Because OS X distinguishes between a program being open and its windows being open, I suspect OS X is busy behind the scenes with managing what's kept in RAM.

I like Safari better though, the only reason I use Chrome now is Google Account integration across all my platforms.

Unfortunately, I don't think you should expect wonders from the MBP in battery life, as Apple laptops have never been stellar in that regard. That said, we don't really yet know how good this new MBP is in terms of batt life, so we can remain optimistic.



P.S. Macs tend to sleep very well (or my 12" MB at least). I can have a billion things open, close the lid and leave it there for two or three days without it losing more than a small chunk of charge. My Inspiron 14 7000 was and still is a mighty fine laptop, but is far hungrier for power during sleep.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2016)

1nf3rn0x said:


> This is mine. I have a few things open as I said. Multi tasking for study and assignments I have lots of word processing programs open aswell as lots of chrome tabs for articles to review, lectures, tutorials etc. All work based. Am i likely to exceed the 8GB stock that comes with the the 2016 rMBP?



eh? Thats a really tough call. The operating systems use RAM ALOT differently. Macs thrive on it from the customer and other business systems iv used. but thtey manage it very well so you dont see slow down in the high usage levels.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 5, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> I have the much shat-on 12" MacBook, so whatever my performance is like, yours will be better with the MBP (Core M vs Core i5s and i7s). I have 8GB RAM in mine, but I'm afraid it's a little hard to gauge RAM usage in OS X without 3rd party programs. I usually keep a few (less than 10) Chrome tabs open, in addition to a few Word seminars and OneNote all the time. So not as much as you have, but 8GB is plenty for me. YMMV I have 16GB in my desktop and it's waayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much for me to fill up even with GTA V in the background and a ton of tabs and my usual work open.
> 
> Because OS X distinguishes between a program being open and its windows being open, I suspect OS X is busy behind the scenes with managing what's kept in RAM.
> 
> ...



I've sat next to people in lectures and watched my battery drain while people with a 2015 rMBP don't even lose a few percent within a hour 



Solaris17 said:


> eh? Thats a really tough call. The operating systems use RAM ALOT differently. Macs thrive on it from the customer and other business systems iv used. but thtey manage it very well so you dont see slow down in the high usage levels.



I think just to be safe I may invest in the 16GB.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

Well there you have it, enjoy your MBP, everything should work out just dandy.


----------

